# booking flights from Dubai



## PENBC (Sep 9, 2008)

Can someone tell me the best way to book a flight from Dubai.
I am arriving in Dubai in the beginning of December but will travel to London for Christmas. Is there an online travel agent based in Dubai I should use to book my flight?


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

I use the Emirates or the Etihad or the BA website. The fares are quite competitive.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome To Asiatravel.com


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

PENBC said:


> Can someone tell me the best way to book a flight from Dubai.
> I am arriving in Dubai in the beginning of December but will travel to London for Christmas. Is there an online travel agent based in Dubai I should use to book my flight?


Just done a quick comparison on two flights.

1. In AED from Air Asia cheapest was 3540
2. In GBP from British Airways - Global Gateway cheapest was £490 (AED 2950)

It works out cheaper to pay from a UK current account by debit card and then transfer the equivalent amount from your UAE account. Might as well capitalise whilst the dollar is strong.

CAVEAT: I am not a financial advisor, what you do with your money is up to you!


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

*UK Flights*



Ogri750 said:


> Welcome To Asiatravel.com


Nice one on this, I am out next week but have commitments at Christmas back in the UK. Best deal by far to what I have seen.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

you can get even cheaper if you go via france, or amsterdam or somewhere...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> you can get even cheaper if you go via france, or amsterdam or somewhere...


Agree with that; it was cheaper for me to travel to the UAE from Madrid than London.....only problem is the 4 hour train trip from the south coast up to Madrid! The other problem was there was a stop over in Doha so although cheaper, the journey takes longer.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

thats mental, i went via prague, i got off a plane, had a coffee then 30 mins later was on way to birmingham uk, some are good..


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> thats mental, i went via prague, i got off a plane, had a coffee then 30 mins later was on way to birmingham uk, some are good..


Again, I agree, however, I split my time between my homes in Spain and the UK. Travel times for me are (including the time taken to reach the aiport from home):

LHR to Dubai - 9 hours (not including check in times) - direct
Madrid to Dubai - 13 hours (again, not including check in times) - 1 stopover

However, I DO prefer to fly from Madrid as it's much more relaxed!


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

Etihad has really cheap flights to London on their website - from AED1,670

You can catch an Etihad bus from Chelsea Tower to Abu Dhabi airport or if you are flying business class, they pick you up in a limo.


----------

